# Pittsburgh PA



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

Looks like a nice dog, but I don't want to bring in another female and one that is older than Zeva. I don't know if that would go well. 









ZELDA - ID#A120585

I am an unaltered female, black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years and 0 months old.
I weigh approximately 67 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 15, 2010.

This information is 1 hour old. *Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:*
ADOPT ZELDA!

WHAT MAKES ME SPECIAL?

I'm a beautiful black pooch who was found as a stray, if you can believe it. I do have a knack for escaping, so I'd love to go to a home where I have a fenced in yard, allowing me to run around without worry of getting lost.

CARES ABOUT:

I was a stray, so I can't tell you too much about my past. But I seem to be excitable and happy to meet everyone who has been around me so far. Bring the family down to meet today - including any canine companions!

DIGS:

Getting the chance to stretch my legs and go for a jog or hike with my new family!

PERSONALITY/CANINEALITY

Playful Pooch!

ADULT DOG ADOPTION PACKAGE INCLUDES:
Spay / Neuter surgery, Vaccinations: Distemper/Parvovirus Combo vaccination, Bordetella vaccine (administered prior to adoption); Rabies Vaccine (if dog is of appropriate age at time of adoption); Heartworm Test; Worming treatment and/or fecal exam, Flea Treatment application; AVID Microchip (form of permanent identification); Western PA Humane Society pays initial yearly fee for City of Pittsburgh dog license. (Adopters are responsible for renewal license fee. If adopter resides outside of the City of Pittsburgh, adopter is responsible to obtain and pay dog license fee)

Adult Dog Adoption Donation: $ 100.00 + tax

For more information about this animal, call:
Western Pennsylvania Humane Society - Northside at (412) 321-4625 ext: 229
Ask for information about animal ID number A120585​


----------

